# How to remove and find virus with c++



## jillybabes (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi,

I had a terrible virus, destroyed my whole system, after emptying bank account,

spybot free version didnt remove it or recovery, only back to factory state. 

would like to know for next yime how could find the virus and remove it, or make own antivirus program with c++
as I cant afford to buy antivirus protection now.

If anyone can hekp me please


----------



## jillybabes (Sep 26, 2013)

excuse typing error, left hand swollen.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Honestly, don't. There is no way that you could write your own AV and get it anywhere near fit for service; if nothing else you'd need to make a database of key features of the thousands of viruses out there and how to get rid of them, and that's beyond the work capacity of any one person.

If you don't have the money to pay for a commercial AV, there are good options freely available. 
I tend to recommend one of Avast and Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Avast has gotten a little bloated in the last couple of years but I still use it (pay version) and still getting occasional nags to buy or try stuff. When installing just watch and uncheck all the freeware, testware and other stuff you don't need. Manually updating virus definitions daily(free version feature) is fast and not too intrusive.

Ent is correct, you don't want to recreate the wheel on something this important.


----------



## jillybabes (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi,
downloade microsoft security essentials, but taken it off. computer was then worse, so maybe it wasnt that.
but, I get a java message at the bottom all the time, then a page says, unable to display.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Sounds like you need to start a thread over in the Security section of the Web Site. Those folks are better skilled at virus recovery and prevention.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Viruses don't empty bank accounts. I think someone has access to your account.


----------

